# EPIC - Is anyone using EPIC



## bill2doc (May 4, 2012)

Is anyone using the software EPIC ?   My provider is looking into using it for EHR and possible billing.  I would use it for billing, is anyone using it.  Please feel free to forward me any comments or concerns  PLEASE !!!!

Lynn


----------



## JenniferCalma (May 4, 2012)

bill2doc said:


> Is anyone using the software EPIC ?   My provider is looking into using it for EHR and possible billing.  I would use it for billing, is anyone using it.  Please feel free to forward me any comments or concerns  PLEASE !!!!
> 
> Lynn



Ive used it before and it is user friendly. It has 3M with coding clinic, Faye brown, AHA coding ,cMS.


----------



## Henna (May 4, 2012)

I'm a coding consultant and routinely use EPIC to access electronic medical records at various hospitals. I feel it's user-friendly & easy to maneuver. They're a big company, so trouble-shooting should be easier if problems do arise. Hope this helps!


----------



## emgarcia (Jun 18, 2012)

*Eva*

I am using EPIC and it is a great product to use.


----------



## sumeet_lawhare@yahoo.com (Jun 27, 2012)

*.*

yes i agree .... Epic is one of the best softwares for EMR ... everything is well arranged ......


----------



## klthompson (Sep 12, 2012)

I also agree.  EPIC is probably the best EHR system.  My former employer used EPIC and it is by far the best.  All the other systems I have used fail in comparison.


----------



## dstuber (Sep 21, 2012)

I've used EPIC in 2 different physician ambulatory practices.  The clinical EHR/EMR aspect is great.  I would NOT recommend the billing component.  The one we had/have is a custom build by practice.  Very proprietary, can't add any insurance carriers, CPT, ICD9.  Not user friendly at all.  A lot of redundancies.  If you lose or gain an employee you have to wait for training thru EPIC which leaves you dead in the water.  The practice  I am currently with is pulling out.  Reports are very complex and they are not able to build what we need.  We are in So. CA.  SUPPORT IS TERRIBLE on the financial side!!!   Hope this helps.


----------



## mburke81 (Sep 24, 2012)

NOT recommended on the billing side for the same reasons, Very time consuming and still do not have much control over any reports, which use a lot of paper.  Claims are slower at getting out because everything goes thru 3to 4 worques prior to going out.  Registration, wow We had to hire another person because it takes so long to register, post payments etc...


----------



## k060542 (Jan 25, 2016)

*Epic training.*

I did used EPIC while employed at Kaiser Permanente, however, I retired and would like to join the workforce again, but would like to get some information on where I can take a crash course on it.   It's been a while.   

Thank you,

Carlos Ortiz, CPC
(323) 481-2779


----------



## melisia79@gmail.com (Aug 25, 2022)

Hi I am looking for where you can get training with EPIC my current company does not use it and I have missed many job opportunities because I have no experience with EPIC.... Can anyone help with this?
Thank you
Melisia Scott


----------



## danachock (Aug 25, 2022)

Hi bill2doc, 
I have been involved with Epic since coding day one (seriously since starting my coding career) at the facility that hired me 10 years ago. I still currently work for them casually 10 years later. However, I had worked for University of Washington that utilized them as a billing platform until they switched from PowerPath and launched Beaker in the pathology specialty. 
What are your concerns, Lynn? I am unfamiliar on what you are utilizing now for the changeover to Epic. I get the anxiety "part of a change", but you need to provide scenarios that this may affect please. It is simply a learning curve if you haven't had Epic before, but I compare it some to other things I see and I would completely jump onboard with this. I'm a little unsure if you are concerned and baffled on the changes or otherwise?? I need more details to comment further please.


----------



## danachock (Aug 25, 2022)

melisia79@gmail.com said:


> Hi I am looking for where you can get training with EPIC my current company does not use it and I have missed many job opportunities because I have no experience with EPIC.... Can anyone help with this?
> Thank you
> Melisia Scott


melisia79@gmail.com,​I'm not the gal that would suggest leaving anything ~ SERIOUSLY, but if you are looking for EPIC training for a company that doesn't have it - you may need to possibly look "elsewhere in my opinion".  You already stated from your post that you have missed many job opportunities; hmm ~ so this obviously isn't where you want to be (in my complete opinion) if you want EPIC opportunities.


----------



## danachock (Aug 25, 2022)

mburke81 said:


> NOT recommended on the billing side for the same reasons, Very time consuming and still do not have much control over any reports, which use a lot of paper.  Claims are slower at getting out because everything goes thru 3to 4 worques prior to going out.  Registration, wow We had to hire another person because it takes so long to register, post payments etc...


Hi mburke81, 
I clearly am not someone that would march in and challenge something, but this is probably something your facility is lacking. I'm completely baffled why something on the back end is being penalized on registration. Really 3 or 4 Work Queues - that isn't EPIC - nope that is because clearly *someone at your facility *implemented (seriously created) all these rules on what do I call them ~ "front end" "rules" and for those charges to get past every single Work Que they need to pass the "logic", so it is some coder(s) tapping "okay" or entering some generic phrase like "submit" or "re" or "okay". 
Absolutely NOT in my opinion - I would be questioning this process within your facility seriously 100% the whole journey (not just after the claim is generated). 
My questions to offer "why were the charges stopped here and why?" Epic simply doesn't have those rules ~ it is simply up to those folks with the most control AT YOUR HEALTHCARE FACILTY on what rules are not only created, followed and launched and exactly why! 
Like which edits are holding the charges to hit 3 or 4 work queues and why??? 
I clearly work analyst/rejections/denials/CQA and know the drill but let's find out what is in place before you NOT recommend something please.  
I wish you huge success on these answers. I wish I had them all for you but can only speculate from your post the WOES your facility is having. Please don't blame it on EPIC until you have all the facts. I've worked with EPIC many years and it was good to me. I had the reports created that I needed. If this system is new for your facility, it may be a "learning curve"?? Reports are easily created. 
Thank you for listening and have a great evening, 
Dana Chock, CPC, CANPC, CHONC, CPMA, CPB, RHIT


----------



## kitkat99 (Aug 29, 2022)

I have used Epic for the past 6 1/2 years. I do find it to be the most robust EMR out there. It is the most user friendly for billing. Staff do not need to print reports to work but utilize the work Que for all AR follow up and denials. You can run additional reports and export for closer look at priority items you want to focus on. The dashboard is great for a quick snapshot the life of the AR. Most reports in the Tableau are canned but you will find many filters that you should be able to get most of everything you need. There are custom reports that can be created for you if needed. In terms of claims submission. Epic from what I know only uses Waystar. Epic charges have 24-hour turnaround in charge review but once accepted. Claim runs can be done every morning or end of day. I have not experienced any delays on the claims runs.


----------



## sls314 (Aug 30, 2022)

The original question is from 2012, as are many of the comments.  I just wanted to point that out before anyone spent a lot of time writing responses to the original question.


----------

